# jdom.jar als Relativer Pfad in Eclipse einbinden



## Terrestrex (2. Okt 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht ein bereits offenen oder abgeschlossen Thread wieder behandeln.

Es geht, um folgendes:

Ich habe auf mein Rechner zwei OSs (WinXP und Ubuntu 9.04)
Auf eine zweite NTFS-PArtition habe ich mit Eclipse 3.3.1.1 (WinXP) ein Workspace angelegt, und angefangen ein kleines Projekt zu bearbeiten.

Nun wollte ich, um XMLs zu bearbeiten, die JDOM.jar einbinden.
Dies funktioniert ohne weiteres aber jedes mal, dass ich das OS wechsle, muss ich die JAR-Datei neu einbinden. Unter Ubuntu wird es nach UNIX-Manier eingebunden (/media/files/workspace/...) unter Windows mit Laufwerkbuchstaben (D:\workspace\...)

Wäre es nicht möglich den Pfad relativ zum Projekt anzugeben? Wie z.B. ../myProject/jdom.jar

Mein guter Freund Google schlägt mir zu viele Links zum Thema "eclipse", "jdom", "relativer Pfad"  vor und nach 3 Stunden habe ich einfach kein Nerv mehr.

Ich bedanke mich in Voraus.

Grüße

Terrex


----------



## maki (2. Okt 2009)

Wieso nutzt du nicht ein SCM wie Subversion anstatt mit 2 OS auf ein Verzeichnis zu arbeiten?
Das kann imho Probleme geben, allein schon wegen des Encodings oder unterschiedlicher Plugins in den Eclipse Installationen...


----------



## Terrestrex (6. Okt 2009)

Hallo Maki,
das ist eine gute Idee.

Ich habe zwar noch nicht damit gearbeitet aber laut Internet-Angaben soll es gut sein.

Danke

Terrex


----------



## HoaX (6. Okt 2009)

Subversion wird ihn auch nicht vor dem Pfadproblem bewahren, ist aber dennoch empfehlenswert.

Wir legen für gewöhnlich innerhalb des Projektes ein Verzeichnis "lib" an in dem die ganzen Jar-Dateien landen. In der .classpath stehen dann nur relative Namen -> keine Probleme.


----------



## mvitz (6. Okt 2009)

Und als Alternative wäre dann noch maven2 zu empfehlen, mit dem man sich anschließend den Eclipse Workspace generieren lassen kann.

Das simpelste ist aber vermutlich wirklich, die JARs ins Projekt zu packen und per "Add to build path" zu referenzieren.


----------

